# Clydes sized shorts... enormous thighs?



## JasonWilliam (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey guys. I've done my research and spent a lot of time on these forums reading various threads on this subject. I came to the conclusion that the Hoss Ponderosa in XXXL was the ticket. My waist runs 40"-42" depending on the pant/short so I knew they'd be too big there, but I figured they might clear my ridiculously large thighs. They didn't. The liner in these shorts was tight enough to cut off circulation. I had to give up on 'em and now I'm starting back at square one.

What do you guys do? Those of you with thighs larger than most people's waists?

PS: Before anyone says it, NO its not a matter of losing weight. I was a pitcher for 15 years, who worked out daily pushing huge amounts of weight around, and running my tail off. All my power came from my legs, and there's still not an once of fat on 'em.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## metalized33 (Aug 21, 2010)

I would suggest that you cutoff an old pair of pants that do fit your thighs, or get some cheap non-cycling shorts at a big and tall store . Not an ideal solution, but better than nothing. I don't have any use for MTB-specific clothing, myself...


----------



## stonetone (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm sorry I can't help you, since I haven't yet started wearing MTB-specific threads when I ride. But please accept this expression of solidarity, because I have the same problem.

Legs that can move a fatbody up a steep hill and 1,000-pound squats are great and all, but just try buying a decent suit off the rack...


----------



## Red Dirt Gorilla (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.aerotechdesigns.com/bigsize.htm you can always cut the shorts on the sides like a pair of "Daisy Dukes", check the Beartooth ATB Mountain Bike Short.


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

Ive given up on baggy trail shorts. Im a 36" waist, but always need to buy a 40" short to fit my legs and across the crotch. They end up having to be cinched at the waist to stay up, and are usually down past my knees. I stick to bib knicks these days.


----------



## JasonWilliam (Jun 1, 2008)

Yup that's about right KY. Just scale it up for 6'9" tall. 

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I'll check 'em out. I'm not sure I'm ready to go the bib route, but KY, who do you suggest? And do they run pretty true to size do you think?


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

Jesus, hows the weather up there? :eekster: 

Being stretchy/lycra, they're alot comfier than baggies IMHO. I dont care what I look like - I dont ride for the visual pleasure of others 

But, once you go race kit, you never go back - on that you can trust me. Its just alot comfier, cooler etc. Nothing to catch on your seat/levers etc.

Your other option might be to buy some undershorts/shyshorts to wear under your usual comfy cargos or something.


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

Something like this..

https://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/dhb_Earnley_Padded_Under_Shorts/5360021960/


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

My legs have been as big as 32" around and I found that I ride best in running type shorts with bike shorts underneath. My favorites are Starter brand from Walmart. I like them because they have large openings as do most running shorts and they are a bit shorter in length coming down to a few inches above my knee. I like this because if I wear longer cargo type shorts the leg opening will slide down over my knee on the down stroke of my pedaling the then catch my knee and not slide back up...hard to describe but it is very irritating. I don't have that issue with the running shorts.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

JasonWilliam said:


> Hey guys. I've done my research and spent a lot of time on these forums reading various threads on this subject. I came to the conclusion that the Hoss Ponderosa in XXXL was the ticket. My waist runs 40"-42" depending on the pant/short so I knew they'd be too big there, but I figured they might clear my ridiculously large thighs. They didn't. The liner in these shorts was tight enough to cut off circulation. I had to give up on 'em and now I'm starting back at square one.


RE: Hoss Ponderosa liners...
A few bigger guys have discovered that by cutting off the elastic band the Ponderosa shorts can be quite comfy. Especially considering the constriction of that band in stock form. It is a simple mod, just cut off the band at the seam above.

Biggest issue I run into is that shorts that have wide leg openings are not cut that well for cycling. Best example of this is something like my Swobo minkman shorts. They are great, comfy, and easy to fit since the belt goes around the entire waist (ala sweat pants style). But they creep up a bit while riding. Standing they are well below the knee and in the saddle they are 2-3in above the knee.

Only real way to narrow down what works is to try it for yourself. Check out the clyde baggy shorts thread, lots of good information and suggestions within.


----------



## JasonWilliam (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks again all. By the way I just measured the circumference and I'm right at 30" at the biggest. 

Turns out I have a Pearl Izumi factory store close by me. I called and spoke with them (very helpful). The guy thought that their new spring 2010 PRO compression in XXL might be just the ticket (apparently they've been totally redesigned?). I ran over there, and tried 'em on. They're on the border of being too tight, but close enough. Expensive suckers, but if they get the job done then so be it.

Thanks for all the help guys. I'll let ya know how they do after this weekend!


----------



## chadmeeh (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm in the same boat, and the only shorts that I've found that work for me are the Zoic Black Markets, XXL. Decent price, and they fit my big legs just right.


----------



## JasonWilliam (Jun 1, 2008)

Well I took 'em out today and hit Wilder Ranch, a great spot with tons of singletrack that runs up and down the coastline, and in and out of the forest that borders it.

These bike shorts have made me a believer. I feel like I could go back out and run it all again, instead of feeling pretty well raw at the end of a ride. I'm totally sold.

There are three things that I don't quite like or enjoy however; 

1) the look. I didn't wear anything over them and I'm glad I didn't from a riding perspective. But I feel kinda dorky 'em. Not too worried about it though. I'll get over it.

2) this is the first time I've ridden in something like this, and I never quite got the hang of NOT getting the back of the chamois caught on the nose of the seat. Ya know, when you come out of the saddle and go forward to pump up a hill, then sit/slide back into it? Normally in my regular shorts I'd just slip up the nose right into the saddle. But with these I'd get caught on the nose, as it dug behind the chamois and into my butt (hopefully that makes sense). Any suggestions on how to avoid this? Just something to get used to? I ended up going way high over the nose and sitting straight down on the saddle, rather than sliding back up it. Awkward, but not impossible.

3) (Trying to be delicate here...) what do you guys do with your junk? I found myself wishing for a pocket or baggy or even a 'cup' (like used when you play baseball?) type thing stitched into the shorts. Extra room, ya know? My stuff what crunched up pretty good thanks to the tight fit. Is that the point?

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Mine gets crushed pretty good too. It sux. Not sure what else to do with it. I thought about leaving it home when I ride but then I thought...what if I need it out on the trail? So I just bring it along and deal with it.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Saddle snag is an issue with lycra shorts unless you run them tight/small in size. On my fox lycra I rol the waist band over once to snug them up in the crotch/but to help there. Honestly baggy shorts work better for sliding up the saddle, but over time and a few washings the lycra/chamois will also start to conform a bit more to your body.

As far as junk crushing, that is just part of the game. After a few ride/wash cycles they will fit a bit better, but you will always be a bit smashed. Better that than the smuggling a banana look


----------



## JasonWilliam (Jun 1, 2008)

Fair enough. Thanks AL. Minor stuff compared to how good I feel today. I'll try the roll up trick too. 

Thanks again!


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

As for saddle "snag" I think that has some to do with your saddle. The one on my road bike (San Marco) catches like crazy but my mtn. bike (Flite) one does not.


----------



## JasonWilliam (Jun 1, 2008)

Hmm could be. I'm running a Brooks B17 (old skool, I know, but its breaking in sooo nice). I was thinking I could stand to tip the nose down a degree or two more anyway, and maybe even move it back a 1/2" or so (new bike, still don't have it quite dialed yet). I'm thinking/hoping that might help? Especially when combined with AL's rolling suggestion.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Call me quad-zilla. My quad's 2-3" above the knee measure in at 27". Shorts are hard to come by. My go-to set up this summer has been:

1. Smart Wool's XL's. Don't know the model and try before you buy. They are good and pricey.

2. Sugoi baggies or Bellweather Baggies over a pair of bib shorts. I believe they are Hincapie's in XL variety. Both pairs of baggies have a good % of lycra in them. I cinch the waist and voila!


----------

